# Which TCod mod/admin are you?



## Bombsii

http://www.quizilla.com/quizzes/143879/which-tcod-moderatoradministrator-are-you
Apparently i'm Tailsy, 0_0 I wish.

This is a quiz made by the almighty Altmer, sorry if this thread already exists in some form or another, if so please delete it.


A MOD ETA: surskitty's more current but more limited version


----------



## Music Dragon

Wow. Nostalgia...!


----------



## nastypass

> You're Larissa. Even more insane than Tailsy, your obsession is pomatos. You like to hug and fall over, and are pretty much one of the kindest people on the forum.
> You tell yourself you ask for favours too much, but then again you know what you're asking for is not something tough at all.
> If you got your psychological obsession a little tuned down, I'm sure you'd be married soon.


@_@


----------



## Jetx

"You're Crystylla. You're basically alays there, and you're a good fanfiction writer. You hang around a lot with Ruby and opaltiger, and you're easy to be around.
You're also obsessed with the French language."

Hahaha
I bet the Ancient Egyptians took this quiz


----------



## Coloursfall

I got Butterfree... Go me?


----------



## surskitty

I, of course, am Tailsy.


----------



## Tailsy

surskitty.


----------



## Flazeah

Heh. I got Larissa - and "3 other people got this result! That's 18%". Lovely. x3


----------



## nyuu

Altmer.


----------



## Aisling

Wow, I think I might remember this one. Mewtwofan and Nidokingu are in this. o.O

In any case, I got Ruby. "5 other people got this result! That's 22%"


----------



## Adriane

"You're Ruby. You like shiny things and colours, and in general are a happy and bubbly person. You have a strange obsession with words and etymology. You're also very attracted to smileys.
Not a bad result at all..."


----------



## Alexi

I'm like Altmer apparently.

:D


----------



## Tarvos

damn this quiz is fucken old

I didn't take it cos I know the answers


----------



## blazheirio889

Your Result

You're Crystylla. You're basically alays there, and you're a good fanfiction writer. You hang around a lot with Ruby and opaltiger, and you're easy to be around.
You're also obsessed with the French language.

This... doesn't fit me well, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Autumn

> You're Ruby. You like shiny things and colours, and in general are a happy and bubbly person. You have a strange obsession with words and etymology. You're also very attracted to smileys.
> Not a bad result at all...


... heh


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Lord 'Dokingu here.

....must...get...sleep....


----------



## Butterfree

I'm Butterfree! :o What a twist!


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

> You're Ruby. You like shiny things and colours, and in general are a happy and bubbly person. You have a strange obsession with words and etymology. You're also very attracted to smileys.
> Not a bad result at all...


Haha this totally fits me when I'm not all rant rant-ish. As in down to the letter. I love shiny things / colours and am very bubbly. Words and etymology amuses me. Smileys are sexy. B)


----------



## Espeon

I got Butterfree as a result.


----------



## Flora

Larissa.

I'm only like 13% of the quiztakers, so I feel randomly special.


----------



## Mewtwo

You're Larissa. Even more insane than Tailsy, your obsession is pomatos. You like to hug and fall over, and are pretty much one of the kindest people on the forum.
You tell yourself you ask for favours too much, but then again you know what you're asking for is not something tough at all. 
If you got your psychological obsession a little tuned down, I'm sure you'd be married soon.

...I thought I'd be Ruby. I like shiny things and colors...

EDIT: I took the test again and now look...

You're Ruby. You like shiny things and colours, and in general are a happy and bubbly person. You have a strange obsession with words and etymology. You're also very attracted to smileys.
Not a bad result at all...


----------



## GameFreakerZero

I'm Tailsy apparently.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

i'm ruby.

_plot gets thicker_


----------



## Keltena

I like this idea for a quiz. I really, really like it~



> You're Ruby. You like shiny things and colours, and in general are a happy and bubbly person. You have a strange obsession with words and etymology. You're also very attracted to smileys.
> Not a bad result at all...


Ooh, the smiley part is spot-on! 8D


----------



## Departure Song

You're Altmer (aka me). You're a Pokemon gamer and strategist, and well-known for your battling skills ( even though you deny you're any good at battling.) You're a pretty stubborn type. You're also very logical, having insane analytical and memory skills that surpass about 95% of the people on this planet. You're not very hot-tempered, but when you're provoked, hell is unleashed. Although you're not physically strong enough to make that the truth...
You're also a bit of a depressed kid sometimes, being more down than up and you have little self-esteem. You pretend to be very little, and have to be reassured you're worth something sometimes. Look somewhat more on the bright side of life, you're really able of being someone. Don't let that talent go to waste...


----------



## Pook

Your Result
You're Larissa. Even more insane than Tailsy, your obsession is pomatos. You like to hug and fall over, and are pretty much one of the kindest people on the forum.
You tell yourself you ask for favours too much, but then again you know what you're asking for is not something tough at all. 
If you got your psychological obsession a little tuned down, I'm sure you'd be married soon.


----------



## Jolty

_You're Jolty/Ice Dragon. You like to speak in 1337speek by way of sarcasm, and are also pretty much insane. You're also pretty much tolerant towards homosexuality.
You also like Pokemon hentai and also like to draw it. I guess that's your style..._

see, THAT'S how old this quiz is

I deliberately tried to get myself but oh my god the answers for me make me want to strangle myself augh

edit: 2 other people got this result! That's 3% 
derp derp I win


----------



## Dewgong

I'm opaltiger. :)

I thought I would be.


----------



## Flareth

> You're Larissa. Even more insane than Tailsy, your obsession is pomatos. You like to hug and fall over, and are pretty much one of the kindest people on the forum.
> You tell yourself you ask for favours too much, but then again you know what you're asking for is not something tough at all.
> If you got your psychological obsession a little tuned down, I'm sure you'd be married soon.


 I guess this does explain me a bit xD


----------



## Zora of Termina

You're Larissa. Even more insane than Tailsy, your obsession is pomatos. You like to hug and fall over, and are pretty much one of the kindest people on the forum.
You tell yourself you ask for favours too much, but then again you know what you're asking for is not something tough at all. 
If you got your psychological obsession a little tuned down, I'm sure you'd be married soon.

:V


----------



## Dinru

I am Ruby, but not surprised.

Also, apparently Tailsy and surskitty are more like each other than themselves x3


----------



## nyuu

they were made for each other, you know


----------



## PichuK

I got Ruby


----------



## Rai-CH

Woah thats really old. I remember taking this ages ago XD

"You're Ruby. You like shiny things and colours, and in general are a happy and bubbly person. You have a strange obsession with words and etymology. You're also very attracted to smileys.
Not a bad result at all..."

That's fitting, except for the loving words and etymology part...


----------



## Worst Username Ever

You're Crystylla. You're basically alays there, and you're a good fanfiction writer. You hang around a lot with Ruby and opaltiger, and you're easy to be around.
You're also obsessed with the French language.

Eh, I don't write fanfics and I'm not obsessed with French... Heh, I don't really think this one fits me...


----------



## nastypass

am i the only one who finds it funny that Crystylla's answer says she's always there but i haven't seen her in at least a year


----------



## surskitty

Dinru said:


> Also, apparently Tailsy and surskitty are more like each other than themselves x3


I was wondering when someone would comment on that.  :3


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

HOLY CRAP I'M ALTMER

I commence killing myself now.


----------



## Felidire

Got Altmer. so much for 9 or whatever %



> "You're not very hot-tempered, but when you're provoked, hell is unleashed. Although you're not physically strong enough to make that the truth... "


This part makes me want to unleash hell. >>


----------



## Tarvos

Walker said:


> am i the only one who finds it funny that Crystylla's answer says she's always there but i haven't seen her in at least a year


you are dumb, this quiz is four years old


----------



## SatoHaru4Ever

> You're Larissa. Even more insane than Tailsy, your obsession is pomatos. You like to hug and fall over, and are pretty much one of the kindest people on the forum.
> You tell yourself you ask for favours too much, but then again you know what you're asking for is not something tough at all.
> If you got your psychological obsession a little tuned down, I'm sure you'd be married soon.


heh, that is sorta me...


----------



## Vriska Serket

I'm apparently Tailsy, but I had to substitute for the closest answer I could get on almost all of the questions, so yeah.


----------



## nastypass

Watershed said:


> you are dumb, this quiz is four years old


I know, I just found it a bit amusing.  :B


----------



## Not Meowth

> You're Tailsy aka Violetstream. You're pretty bonkers now and then, and prefer not to answer difficult questions. You're very young, too, and therefore a little immature. And most important of all, you like eggs.
> If you were a little less insane and immature, you could be the best member on this forum, but you're cool anyway.
> Rock on.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Who's Larissa.....?

I got her.


----------



## Tailsy

Larissa was here during IF. I think she went to uni and we haven't seen her since although she does sign onto MSN a lot!


----------



## Celestial Blade

Altmer


----------



## Flametail von Karma

"You're opaltiger. You're a very rational thinker and a huge Star Wars fan. You're (in general) a good person to hang around, and you are probably one of the few to ever understand whatever Altmer says in RMT. You're very young, but act like you're nearly an adult. You're a fine person. Rock on."

'Cept for the Star Wars part, yeah, that about sums it up. :D


----------



## Tarvos

Tailsy said:


> Larissa was here during IF. I think she went to uni and we haven't seen her since although she does sign onto MSN a lot!


wait what


----------



## Evolutionary

*Your Result*

  	 	You're Larissa. Even more insane than Tailsy, your obsession is pomatos. You like to hug and fall over, and are pretty much one of the kindest people on the forum.
You tell yourself you ask for favours too much, but then again you know what you're asking for is not something tough at all. 
If you got your psychological obsession a little tuned down, I'm sure you'd be married soon. 



:O


----------



## Abwayax

I generally don't take quizzes, but I have time to waste so



> You're Mewtwofan. You carry a seething hatred for noobs, and have a very hot temper. You dislike people that sass you and flame you, but you're prone to flaming yourself. You're a very controversial lass, and voice your opinion strongly. You leave the forums every now and then when the stress toll becomes too much.
> I suggest you take an ice pack to stop that temper and ego from swelling too much...


Apparently I am one of seven people who got this result. *Seven*? I feel really fucking special.

Mewtwofan was always my favorite mod for some reason, actually... wonder where she went off to


----------



## ultraviolet

I got Ruby. 

Woo.


----------



## S. E.

I got Larissa, but I'm inclined to think Ruby would've been more fitting.

God I feel like a n00b again, not knowing who half of these people are...


----------



## Elfin

Okay, apparently I'm Lord Nidokingu. Um.. yeah. 8th person to get that result. Will I be burned at the stake for having no clue who this guy is? Being that I essentially live in the RPG threads..


----------



## Tailsy

You're good, he left towards the end of the IF era.


----------



## Alxprit

"You're Lord Nidokingu. You're the administrator's boyfriend, and you were promoted to co-admin because of it. You're a bit of an insomniac, and are not just obsessed with Pokemon, you're obsessed with the Nidoran lines in general. Nobody deserves to have a crack at them, and you'll defend them till the very end.
You're also a bit too unkind sometimes, and a little vicious in your fantasies. Maybe you should get some more sleep, even though you're not at school anymore..."

WROOOOOOOONG at least some of it is. I was sure I didn't select Nidoran...


----------



## surskitty

And half of that description is wrong by now, too.

Someone should make an updated version.


----------



## Tailsy

What, with the four active mods we have?

EDIT: six if you count the ASB mods but still.


----------



## surskitty

Sure, why not.


----------



## Bombsii

couldn't we make a non-admin/mod version? Where more well known users (like Kai, Grimdour, Arylett, ultraviolet, Mike etc.) Can also be options? I would be willing to make this is I knew some of the mods better.


----------



## Elfin

DarkArmour said:


> couldn't we make a non-admin/mod version? Where more well known users (like Kai, Grimdour, Arylett, ultraviolet, Mike etc.) Can also be options? I would be willing to make this is I knew some of the mods better.


That would actually be pretty cool. Someone should do it!


----------



## goldenquagsire

I'm Tailsy, apparently. :|


----------



## Tailsy

goldenquagsire said:


> I'm Tailsy, apparently. :|


Brainwashing is awesome, right?


----------



## surskitty

DarkArmour said:


> couldn't we make a non-admin/mod version? Where more well known users (like Kai, Grimdour, Arylett, ultraviolet, Mike etc.) Can also be options? I would be willing to make this is I knew some of the mods better.


This would be a better idea if half of those people weren't mainly known in Forum Games.

Come on, there're only five active mods/admins...!  It can't be that hard to know of us, right...?


----------



## Tailsy

That and we're pretty darned awesome. 

Well except Butterfree. >:|


----------



## Zora of Termina

Well I'd like a non-mod version AND a new mod/admin version, if it's possible.

But only if I'm somewhere on the member version. >:\


----------



## Tailsy

surskitty's making a mod/admin version.

I think that the 'popular member' kind would be too debatable... it'd be hard to pick people who really fit.


----------



## surskitty

http://www.quizilla.com/quizzes/9206596/which-active-tcod-modadmin-are-you  I'm sorry, Mr Ninja, I don't know you very well.  :<  ... mind you no one does.  Because you're an epic ninja.

I went ahead and made a new mod one.  idk why it's on quizilla.  D:


----------



## Zeph

I'm Butterfree on the new one, apparently. If I recall correctly, I got her on the older one, too.

...Yay?


----------



## surskitty

http://opaltiger.net/stuff/modquiz.html And opaltiger moved it to something good.


----------



## nastypass

opal, fuck yeah


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

surskitty

You are TOTALLY AWESOME except not. You're quick to anger, but just as quick to forget about it, and you mean well, really. Everyone is terrified of you, which clearly means that you're the person to ask whenever someone has a question. You're probably intelligent, really, but sometimes it's hard to tell. You can certainly derail a conversation, though!

^WTF I'M NOT WORTHYYY.


----------



## surskitty

That's why the 'except not' is there.  Because no one other than me is truly worthy of getting me.


----------



## Zora of Termina

I got "someone else".

Yay for being an individual?


----------



## surskitty

The mod team's kinda similar, y'see....

Hello, someone else.


----------



## nastypass

this made me realize

i think we might need one or two more mods  :(


----------



## surskitty

We've got a lot of mods.  It's just that most of them aren't very active.


----------



## Departure Song

You are...

Someone Else

You're not much like a mod. I don't know who you are and you're probably someone, but you're not one of the active mods.

(This result sucks.)


----------



## Negrek

Heh, it gave me "Someone Else" the first time I took it, but changing #5 to "No. It increases the mystery." gave me me.


----------



## surskitty

Departure Song said:


> (This result sucks.)


No way, really?





Negrek said:


> Heh, it gave me "Someone Else" the first time I took it, but changing #5 to "No. It increases the mystery." gave me me.


 I don't know yoooooooou!  D8  And Tailsy and opal don't really, either, and Butterfree wasn't there at the time.  You're mysterious and a ninja.  SWIFTLY DROPPING IN TO DO STUFF, THEN LEAVING UNSEEN...!


----------



## Zora of Termina

I think the IRC thing is what makes it go to "someone else". :/


----------



## Negrek

Potentially an issue, since most people will only be able to put 4 or 5 for that one; however, if you show strongly in any one category besides that question (and the category isn't "none"), that one question shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## surskitty

... not really a surprise as that wasn't a good idea for a question.  Out of the active group, Negrek's the only one not there.  Also, yeah, that's usually about twenty people at a time, and it's consistently the same group.  There're a few people who drift in and out of the channel but it's still typically the same group.


----------



## PichuK

And for the new one, I got Butterfree.


----------



## Jetx

I too got Butterfree.


----------



## Bombsii

I got tailsy again. woop


----------



## Kratos Aurion

WHERE AM I

I have _italics_ and yet you _ignore me_, you don't have enough *boldface* to ignore my amazing _italics_

_hiss_

No, not really, don't actually care. Got Butterfree (and Mewtwofan on the old one, eh).

To those saying "I want a member quiz!": just go to quizilla or bust out your mad quiz-making skills and do it yourself already?


----------



## S. E.

I got Somebody Else. Yay...?

If I made a member quiz, you know I'd put myself on it, and even I know I'm not that popular, so eh.


----------



## opaltiger

Kratos Aurion said:


> WHERE AM I
> 
> I have _italics_ and yet you _ignore me_, you don't have enough *boldface* to ignore my amazing _italics_


You are Negrek by default.


----------



## Blizz

> You're Larissa. Even more insane than Tailsy, your obsession is pomatos. You like to hug and fall over, and are pretty much one of the kindest people on the forum.
> You tell yourself you ask for favours too much, but then again you know what you're asking for is not something tough at all.
> If you got your psychological obsession a little tuned down, I'm sure you'd be married soon.


Who now?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Shining Eevee said:


> If I made a member quiz, you know I'd put myself on it, and even I know I'm not that popular, so eh.


Considering no one would ever agree on who should be included in a general member quiz anyway, you can just make one that applies to your particular circle of TCoD friends and leave it at that.



opaltiger said:


> You are Negrek by default.


what


----------



## Autumn

I got "someone else".

And a quiz of TCoD members would be cool too, but I really don't know what people's responses would be well enough to do it myself :/ (unless the people of the quiz all get together and do it or something)


----------



## Tailsy

It was hard enough for surskitty to come up with responses! She kept asking me and I was all

I DON'T KNOW :(


----------



## surskitty

Kratos Aurion said:


> what


We've decided that you and Negrek are actually long-distance relatives.  It helps reduce the mystery, a little.


orz I wanted something vaguely current but yeah I had problems agh.  D8  's why Negrek's options are usually IT'S A MYSTERY.  ... because I was asking for hellllp and still ... was mostly stuck.


----------



## Angela

I got this :)




Your Result

You're Ruby. You like shiny things and colours, and in general are a happy and bubbly person. You have a strange obsession with words and etymology. You're also very attracted to smileys.
Not a bad result at all...


That is so me, I won the PC Emblem for smiley abusing!!

I'd like to meet this Ruby she sounds awesome!:)


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Crystylla. Honestly, though, I never was around here for a super-long time, so I don't know who many of these people are. :-/

Its exact words are:



> You're Crystylla. You're basically alays there, and you're a good fanfiction writer. You hang around a lot with Ruby and opaltiger, and you're easy to be around.
> You're also obsessed with the French language.


Hm...I'd say I'm always there for anyone who needs me to be...I guess I'm pretty good at fanfic, but I don't have the time to write that often...like I said, I don't know much about these people...I hope I'm easy to be around, because I try to be...and of the non-English languages I can sort of speak, French is definitely my favorite.

Overall, I'd say it's pretty accurate. :sunglasses:


----------



## Flareth

I'm Someone else.

I believe it is the IRC thingy that gives us that, like Zora said.


----------



## surskitty

Pick the 'mystery' option and see if it changes, then.


----------



## Zuu

Alternatively, use #tcod.

We don't bite, guys.

(also I got Someone Else on the new quiz. maybe this wouldn't have happened if I were a mod)


----------



## nastypass

Dezzuu said:


> Alternatively, use #tcod.
> 
> We don't bite, guys.


we might bite girls, though


----------



## surskitty

Only Tailsy.


----------



## Zuu

Oh, I've done more ...


nevermind.


----------



## Faltzer

> You're Mewtwofan. You carry a seething hatred for noobs, and have a very hot temper. You dislike people that sass you and flame you, but you're prone to flaming yourself. You're a very controversial lass, and voice your opinion strongly. You leave the forums every now and then when the stress toll becomes too much.
> I suggest you take an ice pack to stop that temper and ego from swelling too much...


----------



## goldenquagsire

according to the new quiz i am an opaltiger.

i dunno, i'm starting to kinda miss being a tailsy.


----------



## Tailsy

It's okay, everyone misses being me at first!


----------



## shadow_lugia

> You're Lady Butterfree. You're the administrator of the forum, and you're a pretty kind person, but rather strict on rules. You're a pretty logical person, and are way too obsessed with Pokemon for your own good. You're also excellent at making fanfiction, spriting and websites too.
> However, your empathical skills lack some refinement, and you can't take flaming well. The world should be a kinder place after all...


WTF I can't make websites o.O And I'm not all that strict...



> way too obsessed with Pokemon for your own good


Muuuuch better |3

As for the more recent quiz...



> Someone Else
> 
> You're not much like a mod. I don't know who you are and you're probably someone, but you're not one of the active mods.


Damn, the truth hurts D:


----------



## opaltiger

goldenquagsire said:


> according to the new quiz i am an opaltiger.
> 
> i dunno, i'm starting to kinda miss being a tailsy.


gee, thanks :(


----------



## surskitty

it's okay opaltiger we still love you :<


----------



## Tarvos

At least I do.


----------



## Tailsy

It's okay, opal! Just know that I'll always be better than you. :D


----------



## nastypass

says the mod to the admin


----------



## surskitty

Mods are better.  Just ask Tailsy.  Tailsy always knows.


----------



## Tailsy

Ve~ 

I'm definitely better than opal! He smells like cats.


----------



## Celestial Blade

On the new one I am Negrek.


----------



## Bombsii

Celestial Blade said:


> On the new one I am Negrek.


Can't see the relation myself.

I took it again and its determined that i'm still Tailsy.


----------



## Minkow

> surskitty
> 
> You are TOTALLY AWESOME except not. You're quick to anger, but just as quick to forget about it, and you mean well, really. Everyone is terrified of you, which clearly means that you're the person to ask whenever someone has a question. You're probably intelligent, really, but sometimes it's hard to tell. You can certainly derail a conversation, though!


I don't think it fits. Does it fit?


----------



## surskitty

I don't know you at all.  :(


----------



## Bombsii

Minkow said:


> I don't think it fits. Does it fit?


not really.


----------



## Minkow

...I knew it.


----------



## surskitty

You sort of remind me of myself a few years ago, though....


----------



## ultraviolet

> *You are...*
> 
> Someone Else
> 
> You're not much like a mod. I don't know who you are and you're probably someone, but you're not one of the active mods.


awh. :(


----------



## goldenquagsire

> gee, thanks :(


aw i'm sorry but aargh angry picts clad in woad are awesomesauce. ):


----------



## apexofawesome

How on Earth am I Larissa?


----------



## shadow_lugia

I took it again to see if I underwent any personality changes :P



> You're Larissa. Even more insane than Tailsy, your obsession is pomatos. You like to hug and fall over, and are pretty much one of the kindest people on the forum.
> You tell yourself you ask for favours too much, but then again you know what you're asking for is not something tough at all.
> If you got your psychological obsession a little tuned down, I'm sure you'd be married soon.


Who?



> If you got your psychological obsession a little tuned down, I'm sure you'd be married soon.


O3O I'm, um, about four days away from turning 13.



> Someone Else
> 
> You're not much like a mod. I don't know who you are and you're probably someone, but you're not one of the active mods.


Dammit, the truth _still_ hurts D:

Although admittedly if I was a mod I'd still just basically roleplay all the time and not get much modding stuff done. So I guess I'd rather be... a nobody!


----------



## surskitty

Um.  Most of the moderation team sits on our butts and does nothing.  People hit the report button and the rest _takes care of itself_.  :3


----------



## xkze

:( it makes me sad that a lot of people do not know who Larissa is/was

also I am "not one of the mods" which is funny because I am not one of the mods


----------



## Pikachu

"You're Ruby. You like shiny things and colours, and in general are a happy and bubbly person. You have a strange obsession with words and etymology. You're also very attracted to smileys.
Not a bad result at all..."

Don't know Ruby, so I don't really know whether this is a good thing or a bad thing...

I got this too:
"*You are...*

Someone Else

You're not much like a mod. I don't know who you are and you're probably someone, but you're not one of the active mods."


----------



## Erika

Xikaze said:


> :( it makes me sad that a lot of people do not know who Larissa is/was


I am deeply saddened by this. Larissa was so awesome. T~T 

Anyways, I took the quiz, because I just *HAD* too and got this:



> You're Crystylla. You're basically alays there, and you're a good fanfiction writer. You hang around a lot with Ruby and opaltiger, and you're easy to be around.
> You're also obsessed with the French language.


I've had maybe one or two conversations with Crystylla, but I do find it interesting. XD


----------



## Noctowl

I'm Jolty, apparently. Lol.


----------



## Dragon

> Your Result
> 
> You're Larissa. Even more insane than Tailsy, your obsession is pomatos. You like to hug and fall over, and are pretty much one of the kindest people on the forum.
> You tell yourself you ask for favours too much, but then again you know what you're asking for is not something tough at all.
> If you got your psychological obsession a little tuned down, I'm sure you'd be married soon.


:D



> surskitty
> 
> You are TOTALLY AWESOME except not. You're quick to anger, but just as quick to forget about it, and you mean well, really. Everyone is terrified of you, which clearly means that you're the person to ask whenever someone has a question. You're probably intelligent, really, but sometimes it's hard to tell. You can certainly derail a conversation, though!


:D

Wait where is the logic in this >_>


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Old Quiz said:
			
		

> You're Lady Butterfree. You're the administrator of the forum, and you're a pretty kind person, but rather strict on rules. You're a pretty logical person, and are way too obsessed with Pokemon for your own good. You're also excellent at making fanfiction, spriting and websites too.
> However, your empathical skills lack some refinement, and you can't take flaming well. The world should be a kinder place after all...


14 other people got this result! That's 9%. I feel special.



			
				New Quiz said:
			
		

> Negrek
> 
> No one ever sees you outside of ASB, but you're around. Somewhere. You're smart and a great writer and you're probably secretly courting Butterfree. It's certainly a popular conspiracy theory! You do more general stuff than everyone expects, but no one sees you. Ever. You're like a ninja, except without the kabuki costume.


Courting myself, eh?

Oh man, I miss Larissa and Mewtwofan. ;-;


----------



## Jolty

Ruffledfeathers said:


> I'm Jolty, apparently. Lol.


be proud B)


----------



## Mewtwo

> You are...
> Someone Else
> 
> You're not much like a mod. I don't know who you are and you're probably someone, but you're not one of the active mods.


I feel unloved D=


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

I've chaaanged.



> You're Jolty/Ice Dragon. You like to speak in 1337speek by way of sarcasm, and are also pretty much insane. You're also pretty much tolerant towards homosexuality.
> You also like Pokemon hentai and also like to draw it. I guess that's your style...


Yaaay, I'm Jolty and wait hentai what is this ._.



> Butterfree
> 
> Everyone either makes fun of you or praises your being. Rather forgetful, you try to keep things running smoothly and act mainly when people get mad at you. You have an amazing amount of dedication, but you're still kind of absent-minded. It's okay; we still love you.


Ahhh. Well the absent-minded's dead o-*slams into a pole*


----------



## Scyther

You're Lady Butterfree. You're the administrator of the forum, and you're a pretty kind person, but rather strict on rules. You're a pretty logical person, and are way too obsessed with Pokemon for your own good. You're also excellent at making fanfiction, spriting and websites too.
However, your empathical skills lack some refinement, and you can't take flaming well. The world should be a kinder place after all...

*I hoped for this. I've always wanted to be like her ^_^

But... I'm a LADY?*

Butterfree

Everyone either makes fun of you or praises your being. Rather forgetful, you try to keep things running smoothly and act mainly when people get mad at you. You have an amazing amount of dedication, but you're still kind of absent-minded. It's okay; we still love you.

*Yata! Butterfree times two! Goes to show that obsession pays off!*


----------



## Blazie

You're Altmer (aka me). You're a Pokemon gamer and strategist, and well-known for your battling skills ( even though you deny you're any good at battling.) You're a pretty stubborn type. You're also very logical, having insane analytical and memory skills that surpass about 95% of the people on this planet. You're not very hot-tempered, but when you're provoked, hell is unleashed. Although you're not physically strong enough to make that the truth... 
You're also a bit of a depressed kid sometimes, being more down than up and you have little self-esteem. You pretend to be very little, and have to be reassured you're worth something sometimes. Look somewhat more on the bright side of life, you're really able of being someone. Don't let that talent go to waste...


^Um...WTH that pretty much sums me up. Just take out the strategist and well-known for battling parts, and... Yikes. There is some stuff I'd need to add, though.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

Old Version:


> You're Larissa. Even more insane than Tailsy, your obsession is pomatos. You like to hug and fall over, and are pretty much one of the kindest people on the forum.
> You tell yourself you ask for favours too much, but then again you know what you're asking for is not something tough at all.
> If you got your psychological obsession a little tuned down, I'm sure you'd be married soon.


New Version:


> Tailsy
> 
> You're kind of an airhead -- there's a bit of a theme here, you see -- but you're smart, deep down in your heart, and you also mean well. You give the general impression of the FRIENDLY ONE. In Soviet Tailsy, tsundere collect /you/.


Woah. Both results are totally me~
I should be a mod. >;D


----------



## Ruby

> Someone Else
> 
> You're not much like a mod. I don't know who you are and you're probably someone, but you're not one of the active mods.


It's quite right because I'm certainly not one of the active mods.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

Old Quiz:


> You're Ruby. You like shiny things and colours, and in general are a happy and bubbly person. You have a strange obsession with words and etymology. You're also very attracted to smileys.


New Quiz:


> You are...
> Someone Else
> 
> You're not much like a mod. I don't know who you are and you're probably someone, but you're not one of the active mods.


Well, I guess that's pretty average. But I'm not attracted to smileys that much.


----------



## QueenBee

I got Tailsy. I take it this is good?


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

QueenBee said:


> I got Tailsy. I take it this is good?



Yeeeps, Tailsy's awesome. :D
I got her too.


----------



## QueenBee

KlutzyKaytix33 said:


> Yeeeps, Tailsy's awesome. :D
> I got her too.


Oh cool, haha ;D
So is Tailsy a moderator or something? That would explain why I haven't met her yet. The description did sound a bit like me.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

QueenBee said:


> Oh cool, haha ;D
> So is Tailsy a moderator or something? That would explain why I haven't met her yet. The description did sound a bit like me.


Yeah, she's a mod. 
One of the more active ones from what I've observed. XD


----------



## hopeandjoy

> You are...
> 
> Someone Else
> 
> You're not much like a mod. I don't know who you are and you're probably someone, but you're not one of the active mods.


>=(


----------



## Tigerclaw

I got Larissa. I dont even know who the heck that is!


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Took it again and my result was:



> You're Ruby. You like shiny things and colours, and in general are a happy and bubbly person. You have a strange obsession with words and etymology. You're also very attracted to smileys.
> Not a bad result at all...


That's... nice I guess? Don't like smileys though.

As for the new quiz:



> Negrek
> 
> No one ever sees you outside of ASB, but you're around. Somewhere. You're smart and a great writer and you're probably secretly courting Butterfree. It's certainly a popular conspiracy theory! You do more general stuff than everyone expects, but no one sees you. Ever. You're like a ninja, except without the kabuki costume.


wut


----------



## Loco Mocho

You're Lady Butterfree. You're the administrator of the forum, and you're a pretty kind person, but rather strict on rules. You're a pretty logical person, and are way too obsessed with Pokemon for your own good. You're also excellent at making fanfiction, spriting and websites too. 
However, your empathical skills lack some refinement, and you can't take flaming well. The world should be a kinder place after all...
HOLY S--- THAT IS ME IM BUTTERFREE!!!!! o_0


----------



## Tailsy

KlutzyKaytix33 said:


> Yeah, she's a mod.
> One of the more active ones from what I've observed. XD


I'M THE BEST ONE, SEE

surskitty smells and opal smells and Butterfree smells and Negrek smells and uh

... who else I've forgotten

well they smell too


----------



## opaltiger

> I'M THE BEST ONE, SEE


"one of", dear. if she'd meant "the most", she'd have said "the most". you must learn to read between the lines!


----------



## Tailsy

I'm still the best one, _opal_. If that IS your ~real name~.


----------



## Pig-serpent

I got the best Mod
Someone else.


----------



## Espeon

Oh tut tut Tailsy. If you really were the best one you'd be a little more modest about it. :P


----------



## Tarvos

she's the best mod


----------



## Espeon

Fine, she is.


----------



## Spoon

I'm someone else, though I've gotten Butterfree once. It fits me.


----------



## opaltiger

Watershed said:


> she's the best mod


Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Tarvos

you are technically an administrator, therefore, you are not counted. you are the best admin though! :P


----------



## Charizard Morph

You are... 
Someone Else

You're not much like a mod. I don't know who you are and you're probably someone, but you're not one of the active mods.

This works far better for me than the origional tests answer. *Goes and hides under a pile of paper.*


----------



## DeadAccount

Mewtwofan on the first quiz. (Surprise surprise.)

surskitty on the second.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

Heh, I got Altmer. It almost fits me perfectly, but I *do* have high self-esteem and I *am* physically strong.

The quiz results gave me this exactly



> You're Altmer (aka me). You're a Pokemon gamer and strategist, and well-known for your battling skills ( even though you deny you're any good at battling.) You're a pretty stubborn type. You're also very logical, having insane analytical and memory skills that surpass about 95% of the people on this planet. You're not very hot-tempered, but when you're provoked, hell is unleashed. Although you're not physically strong enough to make that the truth... You're also a bit of a depressed kid sometimes, being more down than up and you have little self-esteem. You pretend to be very little, and have to be reassured you're worth something sometimes. Look somewhat more on the bright side of life, you're really able of being someone. Don't let that talent go to waste...



So yeah, what's crossed out is inaccurate.


----------

